# Electrohome 1952 TV



## joem (Jul 15, 2011)

I saved this on the side of the road before it rained and it still works. 
Internet search revealed this to be one of the first tv's mass manufactured in Canada by electrohome and sold under the Viking name by Eatons Canada. It is dated 52-18-01, full tubes and all power up. I just need to get an attena attached and test for picture signal before they cut off all analog signals, but the tube does light up and knobs still work.
I think it's a neat peice of Canada's history in television


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 15, 2011)

That thing should have died with Captain Kangaroo or Howdy Doody....You should try and contact a TV studio they might buy it for a prop for future movies. Nice find. And a walnut finish, if that is tru walnut the wood will bring a nice penny from some wood worker.. 8)


----------



## joem (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think it's solid walnut, I am searching for a value.
and it's funny I'm watching American Pickers right now.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 15, 2011)

There you go, that is who you should contact.


----------



## joem (Jul 15, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> There you go, that is who you should contact.


Yes sir, just posted the question of value in their site.


----------



## texan (Jul 16, 2011)

Do not stick your hand in the back of that monster if it is on...and for some time after it is turned off. The field capacitors in those old sets can kill you. A lot of tv repair guys got to "see the light" at much too young an age back in the late 40's and 50's. My dad had a radio shop back in the 30's and was well informed as to the danger those things possessed and it still made him nervous to work on ours.

Do a search on "dangerous capacitors in old tv sets" to see what I mean. It is probable those old capicitors are very unstable and could arc even if the set has been off for some time.

Texan


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2011)

texan said:


> It is probable those old capicitors are very unstable and could arc even if the set has been off for some time.


Absolutely true! Electrolytic capacitors, with enough energy to kill. 

Harold


----------



## Sodbuster (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you happen to find the remote to go with it ?

:lol: 

Ray


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2011)

Sodbuster said:


> Did you happen to find the remote to go with it ?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Ray


Chuckle!
I can remember thinking how convenient it would be to have such a thing when I was a young lad---never dreaming they would become routine. At that point in time, even color TV was just a dream. 

Harold


----------



## dtectr (Jul 16, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Sodbuster said:
> 
> 
> > Did you happen to find the remote to go with it ?
> ...


I don't recall which comedian did the bit, but said when he was growing his dad had a finger-operated remote control - when he wanted the channel changed he'd flick his finger & one of the kids would hop up & change it! :lol:


----------



## joem (Jul 16, 2011)

dtectr said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Sodbuster said:
> ...


That's funny because I always say that's why we have kids - to find the remote when we are too lazy to get up and change the channel


----------



## Goldwasser (Jul 16, 2011)

Back in the days when remotes still "clicked" and only the upper class could afford them, I crafted a long pole with a socket on the end that mated to the tv knobs. 

Success is every ones child, failure is an orphan.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jul 16, 2011)

We always had a tendency to sit their and watch the same channel all night, unless of course the TV Guide indicated that Gilligan's Island or Lost In Space was on one of the other three channels. 

Remember when the garage door opener had to get out of the car and approach that T-handle in the middle of the door? 

My how things have changed. 

I don't even think my grandkids would know how to use a rotary dial telephone. 

Ray


----------



## vovikk (Jul 16, 2011)

Sodbuster said:


> I don't even think my grandkids would know how to use a rotary dial telephone.
> 
> Ray



:_)

when my eldest son first saw the rotary dial telephone at the age of 3+/- -- he came to it and started to push his fingers into the digit's holes, thying to dial grandma's number like if he pushed buttons....
Oh-o-ho...!!! how we laughed!!!!! 
Things are relly going more and more weired... 
Considering that i am 29 now...

Well, we are now living in the _latter times_...
Let's just be ready ...


----------



## butcher (Jul 17, 2011)

We did not even think about having remotes to change channels, when I was a kid, only one channel, but now if you had something that could move tin foil on the rabbit ears that would have been the ticket.


----------



## etack (Jul 18, 2011)

once I was looking in a trash heap and I found a Zenith space command remote the TV was gone smashed for the copper but the remote is still cool. Mine only has 3 buttons CH-up, CH-down, and VOL-on-off(which doesn't work on kids).
Its fun to push and hear the different tones.


http://www.gadgetspage.com/misc/death-of-the-inventor-of-the-tv-remote.html

Eric


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 18, 2011)

No remotes when I grew up. What i'd do is lay in front of the television and manipulate the channel knob with my toes. Once that was mastered we didn't need no stinkin remote!

I have a old textbook from the 60s that details television technology from the day (read tube sets). It has a whole chapter on remote systems. Interesting reading to see the lengths they would go to have a working remote system. No wonder it was only for the wealthy.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone recall the kind of tv remotes that had the metal rods suspended inside? One of the rods was struck on the end when you clicked a button and it would generate a tone like a tuning fork. I presume those type remotes were originally why someone thought to call the remote a clicker? I used to be able to fool our tv into changing channels by shaking a ring full of keys.

macfixer01


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, I just left the old TV forum at VideoKarma to come here for a break....to find old TVs. :mrgreen: 

The old remotes with rods in them are ultrasonic remotes, with the ultrasound (>20Khz, typically 38-45KHz) created when the rods are struck, or "clicked." Zenith was the leader in the ultrasonic remote world, with several generations of their "Space Command" remotes.

Anyone seeking info on this topic (Old TVs) would be well received over at VideoKarma.org, a free forum.

Cheers,
B


----------



## Goldwasser (Jul 21, 2011)

If I recall there was once a remote that was literally nothing more than a flashlight that you would shine on a detector cell in order to control the functions.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 21, 2011)

Sodbuster said:


> Remember when the garage door opener had to get out of the car and approach that T-handle in the middle of the door?
> 
> My how things have changed.
> 
> ...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2pVtnz6C0Y&playnext=1&list=PLABF3BA11A0099BCE[/youtube]


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 21, 2011)

What is the initial cost of that opener? And what about the maintenance cost's?


----------



## Goldwasser (Jul 21, 2011)

Just like a PCB laced transformer, they are easy to come by, expensive to get rid of.


----------

